# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή γκλόστερ σε εξωτερικό χώρο

## Kostas A

Καλησπέρα, έχω ένα ζευγάρι γκλόστερ (κορώνα το αρσενικό, κόνσορτ το θηλυκό). Τα έχω ήδη σε ζευγαρώστρα με το χώρισμα σε εξωτερικό χώρο από τις 15 Φεβρουαρίου,  ο καιρός ακόμα δεν έχει ζεστάνει αρκετά και θέλω να σας ρωτήσω, πότε να βάλω την φωλιά με το νήμα?  Επίσης αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε με οτιδήποτε άλλο μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμο γιατί είμαι αρχάριος.
Ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων

----------


## lee

αυριο το πρωιι βαλε την φωλια και δωσε και λιγο υλικο στην καναρα οταν θα φτιαξει την μιση φωλια τραβηξε το χωρισμα καλο ειναι τα πουλια να μην εχουν οπτικη επαφη μεταξυ τους 
καλη συνεχεια

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Διατροφικη προετοιμασια εχεις κανει?

----------


## Kostas A

Τους έβαζα συσκευασμένη τροφή και αυγοτροφή αλλά είχε μαζέψει λίπος το αρσενικό, τώρα δίνω κεχρί,βρώμη,κινόα  και αυγοτροφή που φτιάχνω μόνος μου (συνταγές του jk21), επίσης δίνω χορταρικά.

----------


## Kostas A

> αυριο το πρωιι βαλε την φωλια και δωσε και λιγο υλικο στην καναρα οταν θα φτιαξει την μιση φωλια τραβηξε το χωρισμα καλο ειναι τα πουλια να μην εχουν οπτικη επαφη μεταξυ τους 
> καλη συνεχεια


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## panos70

Κουρεμα τα εκανες ; γιατι τα γκλοστερ πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να τα κουρεψεις στην επιμαχη περιοχη

----------


## Kostas A

> Κουρεμα τα εκανες ; γιατι τα γκλοστερ πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να τα κουρεψεις στην επιμαχη περιοχη


Ναι πριν 20 ημέρες

----------


## panos70

ΟΚ τοτε εισαι ετοιμος, καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σου ,απλα αν τα εχεις σε εξωτερικο χωρο  περιμενε να μαλακωσει ο καιρος πρωτα

----------


## jk21

αντε με το καλο ! εχει αδυνατισει το αρσενικο; αν εχει αρκετο λιπος (λιγο δεν πειραζει να εχει μεινει ) ειναι ο μονος ανασταλτικος παραγοντας να προχωρησεις

----------


## Kostas A

> αντε με το καλο ! εχει αδυνατισει το αρσενικο; αν εχει αρκετο λιπος (λιγο δεν πειραζει να εχει μεινει ) ειναι ο μονος ανασταλτικος παραγοντας να προχωρησεις


Ναι έχει αδυνατίσει, έχει μείνει πολύ λίγο λίπος τώρα να αλλάξω σιγά σιγά την διατροφή ;

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις σκετη περιλλα ή σκετη κια να προσθεσεις ενα 5 % στο μιγμα (την περιλλα .την κια σε ιδια ποσοτητα να την εχεις σε αλλη ταιστρα ή καλυτερα στην αυγοτροφη .αλλιως αν δεν εχει κανεναν σπορο απο αυτους τους δυο να βαζεις και λιγο βραστο κροκο στην αυγοτροφη .στα 100 ml ενα κροκο

----------


## Kostas A

> αν εχεις σκετη περιλλα ή σκετη κια να προσθεσεις ενα 5 % στο μιγμα (την περιλλα .την κια σε ιδια ποσοτητα να την εχεις σε αλλη ταιστρα ή καλυτερα στην αυγοτροφη .αλλιως αν δεν εχει κανεναν σπορο απο αυτους τους δυο να βαζεις και λιγο βραστο κροκο στην αυγοτροφη .στα 100 ml ενα κροκο


Έχω και περίλλα και κία θα προσθέσω ανάλογα
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Kostas A

Παιδιά τι λέτε να βγεί το χώρισμα ;  Η φωλιά πάντως δεν είναι έτοιμη.

----------


## δημητρα

κανενα φιλακι κανουν μεσα απο τα καγκελα? την ταιζει αυτος? τις τραγουδαει εντονα προς το μερος της?

----------


## Kostas A

> κανενα φιλακι κανουν μεσα απο τα καγκελα? την ταιζει αυτος? τις τραγουδαει εντονα προς το μερος της?


Προσπαθεί ο καημένος ,όλο στα κάγκελα είναι κρεμασμένος !!!! αλλά η νύφη κρατάει χαρακτήρα δεν του δίνει σημασία, μας βγήκε δύσκολη προς το παρόν!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Βγαλε το χωρισμα!!!! αν δεις χοντρους τσακωμους τοτε και μονο τοτε ξαναβαλε το!

----------


## jk21

κανονικα πρεπει να δειξει διαθεση και κεινη .δεν εχει βαλει καθολου νημα εστω προχειρα στη φωλια; τι φωλια εχεις ; εξωτερικη ή εσωτερικη; αν ειναι εξωτερικη ειναι ανοικτη με καγκελα ή κλειστου τυπου πλαστικη; σε ποιο μερος του κλουβιου την εχεις ακριβως;  ακους την θηλυκια καθολου να τιτιβιζει;

----------


## Kostas A

> κανονικα πρεπει να δειξει διαθεση και κεινη .δεν εχει βαλει καθολου νημα εστω προχειρα στη φωλια; τι φωλια εχεις ; εξωτερικη ή εσωτερικη; αν ειναι εξωτερικη ειναι ανοικτη με καγκελα ή κλειστου τυπου πλαστικη; σε ποιο μερος του κλουβιου την εχεις ακριβως;  ακους την θηλυκια καθολου να τιτιβιζει;


Δεν έχει καθόλου νήμα στη φωλιά μόνο λίγα νήματα στο δάπεδο, αλλά είδα σήμερα νήματα και στην πλευρά του αρσενικού. Η φωλιά είναι εξωτερική μεταλλική με κάγκελα και μέσα έχω βάλει μία πλαστική φωλιά με τσόχα μέσα. Είναι τοποθετημένη στο πλάι του κλουβιού χωρίς να τα ενοχλούμε και μάλιστα έχει πολλά φυτά δίπλα.Η θηλυκιά τιτιβίζει αρκετά έντονα.

----------


## yannis37

βάλε λιγο νημα στην φωλια εσυ και μετα παρατηρησε ποτε θα αρχισει να συμπληρωνει αυτή, επισης να τα δεις να ταιζονται μεσα απ τα καγκελα......τοτε βγαλε το χωρισμα

----------


## jk21

απο τη στιγμη που ενω εχεις το νημα στη θηλυκια ,αυτο βρεθηκε διπλα ,τοτε του το προσφερει για να συμμετεχει στη διαδικασια φτιαξιματος της φωλιας .ενδειξη φλερτ.τα ενωνεις αμεσα ,ειδικα αν βλεπεις κιολας οτι τιτιβιζει .σε πρωτη φαση δεν χρειαζεται αλλα αν δεν κανει φωλια ,δοκιμασε να την κλεισεις απο πανω και προς την εξω και πλαγια μερια με χαρτονι ή καποιο υφασμα .μερικες θελουν κλειστου τυπου για ασφαλεια .οχι ομως απαραιτητα .ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα

----------


## Kostas A

Καλησπέρα σ΄όλη την παρέα,

Έχω βγάλει το χώρισμα πριν 4 ημέρες, σήμερα η θηλυκιά ξεκίνησε να φτιάχνει φωλιά, αλλά ο αρσενικός άλλαξε συμπεριφορά μετά την ένωση, είναι πιο επιθετικός (όχι υπερβολικά) και ενώ εκείνη τον πλησιάζει, αυτός την διώχνει. Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι;
Διατροφικά τα έχω βοηθήσει με Multi-vit και ασβέστιο στο νερό. Καθημερινά βάζω φρέσκο αυγό, εκτός την διατροφή που αναφέραμε παραπάνω.

----------


## jk21

ο καιρος γαρ εγγυς ! υπομονη και να συνεχιζεις να δινεις αυγο ! μην τα χωρισεις

----------


## Kostas A

> ο καιρος γαρ εγγυς ! υπομονη και να συνεχιζεις να δινεις αυγο ! μην τα χωρισεις


ΟΚ Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Kostas A

Σήμερα γέννησε το πρώτο αυγό, τώρα είναι ήδη μέσα στη φωλιά!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

γιατι απλα αυριο ερχεται το δευτερο !

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο κ τα υπολοιπα κ να ειναι κ ενσπορα

----------


## Kostas A

Για να δούμε η τύχη του πρωτάρη λένε...

Μια απορία έχω, η κανάρα κάθε μέρα το πρωί γεννά ένα αυγό, το βράδυ κοιμάται στη φωλιά και το πρωί βγαίνει στο κλουβί τουλάχιστον τις δυο-τρεις πρώτες μέρες. Στα πρώτα αυγά δεν ξεκινάει η εκκόλαψη και μετά διακόπτεται αφού δεν κάθεται όλη μέρα να κλωσήσει ; Δεν έβαλα ψεύτικα γιατί είναι η πρώτη φορά και δεν ξέρω καν την διαδικασία ίσως το δοκιμάσω στο μέλλον.

----------


## jk21

το οτι καθεται ολο το βραδυ μαλλον θεωρητικα οδηγει σε ξεκινημα της εκολλαψης .το ποση ωρα λειπει βεβαια τα πρωινα παιζει ρολο .αν θα βγει για 5 λεπτα καθε 2-3 ωρες δεν υπαρχει προβλημα .για παραπανω θεωρητικα και ειδικα τις πρωτες ημερες που οι νεοσσοι δεν εχουν αναπτυχθει πολυ ,ναι νομιζω υπαρχει .θα δειξει η πραξη ... μην τα πειραξεις

----------


## Kostas A

Έχει γεννήσει 4 αυγά και από την δεύτερη μέρα είναι συνεχώς στη φωλιά, περιμένω 14 ημέρες από την στιγμή που ξεκίνησε να κλωσάει για να δω αποτέλεσμα ή πρέπει να κάνω κάτι άλλο;

----------


## jk21

αυτο ακριβως ! μπορεις και ωοσκοπηση την 7η αν θες να δεις αν εχουν σπορο ή οχι 
δες εδω ,παρομοια γινεται και στα καναρινια 
*Ωοσκόπηση σε παραδείσια πουλιά*επισης να συνεχισεις τη διατοφη που εκανες

----------


## δημητρα

θα μετρησεις 14 μερες απο το τελευταιο αυγο, αλλα καποιες φορες δεν βγαινουν ακριβως στις 14, μπορει να βγουν κ στις 17 για αυτο μην βιαζεσαι, ωοσκοπηση 7 μερες απο το τελευταιο αυγο κ οχι οποτε εκατσε γιατι ειχες πει οτι εκατσε στο δευτερο αυγο.

----------


## Kostas A

έκανα ωοσκόπηση χωρίς να βγάλω τα αυγά από την φωλιά και μάλλον ειναι γονιμοποιημένα 3 στα 4 , αυτή η εβδομάδα θα δείξει, για να δούμε ...

----------


## mirsini_st

Αντε με το καλο να βγουν τα μικρακια σου!

----------


## Kostas A

Πλησιάζει ο καιρός να γεννηθούν τα νέα καναρινάκια , για την διατροφή θέλω να ρωτήσω, εκτός από αυγό βραστό να δώσω κάποια συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφή ; και κάτι ακόμα μπορώ να βρω κάπου δακτυλίδια ;

----------


## mitsman

Τι δαχτυλιδια??? Ανοιχτου η κλειστου τυπου??????????

Και το αυγο μια χαρα ειναι!!!!! αρκει να το αλλαζεις καθημερινα!!!

----------


## Kostas A

[QUOTE=mitsman;457030]Τι δαχτυλιδια??? Ανοιχτου η κλειστου τυπου??????????

Προτιμώ κλειστού αλλά αν είναι δύσκολο ανοιχτού τύπου.

----------


## mitsman

σε e -shop θα βρεις πανευκολα!!!

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ αν και το αυγο αρκει αν δινεις και καλο μιγμα σπορων ,αν θες κοιτα και αυτη τη συνταγη 
*Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*αλλα και αυτη

*Εύκολη αυγοτροφή με μπισκότο*ειναι αρκετα ευκολες

----------


## Kostas A

Έσκασε το πρώτο αυγό !!!

----------


## mirsini_st

Αντε με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!!!Το νου σου μονο να τα ταιζουν !!!

----------


## jk21

μην ανησυχεις αν δεν ταιστει τις πρωτες 15 ωρες απο τη στιγμη που βγηκε .ισως και 24ωρο καμμια φορα .εσυ ομως να εχεις σε επαρκεια αυγοτροφη

----------


## Kostas A

Όλα πάνε καλά οι τρείς νεοσσοί μεγαλώνουν, η κανάρα αν και πρωτάρα είναι πολύ καλή στα καθήκοντα της, η αυγοτροφή του jk21 με το μπισκότο είναι super σκέφτομαι να προσθέσω και μέλι. Να βάζω στο νερό πολυβιταμίνη ; Βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών ;

----------


## mitsman

Μελι να μην βαλεις.... εκτος και αν δεν την τρωνε.... αν μπορουσες να βαλεις γυρη θα ηταν τελεια!!!!!


Εγω τον πρωτο μηνα δινω πολυβιταμινη καθημερινα σχεδον...... δεν ειναι το σωστο, αλλα μου λειτουργει και δεν το αλλαζω!

----------


## Kostas A

Βάζω γύρη!!! Έχω διαβάσει για την χρησιμότητα της.

----------


## jk21

οχι επιπλεον μελι γιατι εκτος απο την γυρη  που εχει φυσικα σακχαρα εχει και το μπισκοτο αρκετη ζαχαρη! πολυβιταμινη ποσο καιρο δινεις και ποσο συστηνει η εταιρια παρασκευης ; ποια εχεις;

----------


## Kostas A

Πολυβιταμίνη έχω την Multi-vit, έδωσα μόνο χθές και δεν σκοπεύω να δίνω καθημερινά. Η εταιρία δεν αναφέρει στην ετικέτα οδηγίες για νεοσσούς μόνο για αναπαραγωγή.Δίνω καθημερινά αυγό και αυγοτροφή που φτιάχνω μόνος μου από τις συνταγές σου. Η ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών εξελίσεται ομαλά.

----------


## jk21

απο τη στιγμη που δεν ειχες δωσει αυτη ή καποια αλλη στην προετοιμασια ,δινεις κανονικα οσο συστηνει για προετοιμασια

----------


## Kostas A

Απ΄ότι έχω διαβάσει στο forum περίπου στις 20 ημέρες από την γέννα θα ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία για την επόμενη.Τι κάνω σε περίπτωση που δεν θέλω νέα γέννα ;

----------


## jk21

αν δεν θελεις νεα γεννα πριν την πτεροροια δεν χρειαζεται να δωσεις πολυβιταμινη στα πουλια .αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι εσυ μπορει να μην θες νεα γεννα αλλα ειναι νωρις να μην θελει αλλη η θηλυκια .και να την χωρισεις απο μικρα και πατερα στο 15νθημερο τους ,εκεινη θα κανει σιγουρα ασπορα .....

----------


## Kostas A

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



Η οικογένεια!!!!!! 
Μπαμπάς σκουφάτος, Μαμά και παιδιά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kostas A

[IMG]  Uploaded waaxxdfdfdfffh ImageSh ack.us[/IMG]


Οι νεοσσοί 13-14 ημερών!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Κωστα ειναι πραγματικα πανεμορφα!!!! μπραβο μπραβο... πολυ ωραια!

----------


## ovelix83

Κωστα οι μπομπιρες τα σπανε....και να ξερεις οτι τον μεσαιο τον εχω βαλει στο ματι......παω συχνα νεα σμυρνη για καφε.......που θα μου παει θα σε πετυχω

----------


## jk21

Αχ αυτα τα emo .... τα πιο γλυκα καναρινια !

----------


## Kostas A

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, 
ειδικά όσους με βοήθησαν για να γίνει σωστά η αναπαραγωγή.  Για το μεσαίο όντως είναι πανέμορφο, για να δούμε γιατί προβλέπω και συνέχεια. :wink:

----------


## Kostas A

> Κωστα οι μπομπιρες τα σπανε....και να ξερεις οτι τον μεσαιο τον εχω βαλει στο ματι......παω συχνα νεα σμυρνη για καφε.......που θα μου παει θα σε πετυχω


Οφείλω να παραδεχτώ ότι έχεις μάτι  ::

----------


## Kostas A

> Αχ αυτα τα emo .... τα πιο γλυκα καναρινια !


Δημήτρη έχεις βάλει αρκετά το χεράκι σου θα έλεγα!!!!!!!

----------


## Kostas A

Ο καιρός για απογαλακτισμό πλησιάζει, κατά τη γνώμη σας πρέπει να τα χωρίσω στις 30 ημέρες περίπου τα μικρά ή να τα αφήσω όλα μαζί ; Είναι πρόβλημα αν είναι όλα μαζί ;

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι πρόβλημα οταν εχουμε δευτερη γεννα... στις 30 μερες βαλε χωρισμα στο κλουβι και βαλε τους φαι και αυγοψωμο- αυγο... αν τρωνε τα χωριζεις τελειως.... λογικα 30 μερων τρώνε!

----------


## Kostas A

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω για την παράξενη συμπεριφορά του θηλυκού.Συγκεκριμένα την τρίτη φορά έκανε 3 αυγά στον πάτο του κλουβιού διότι δεν είχα βάλει φωλιά (οι δύο προηγούμενες γέννες πήγαν πολύ καλά με 6 υγιέστατα πουλάκια), τα αφαίρεσα και τώρα βλέπω συνέχεια να κάθετε σε μια γωνία στον πάτο του κλουβιού σα να κλωσάει.Ξέρετε από την εμπειρία σας αν αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό ;

----------


## ninos

μήπως περιμένει και άλλο αυγό ; Λογικά θα κάνει τουλάχιστον άλλα 2.

----------


## Kostas A

> μήπως περιμένει και άλλο αυγό ; Λογικά θα κάνει τουλάχιστον άλλα 2.


Δεν νομίζω γιατί στις προηγούμενες γέννες έκανε 4 και 3 αντίστοιχα, επίσης έχουν περάσει 5-6 ημέρες από το τελευταίο αυγό.

----------


## jk21

το εχω ξαναδει .... καποια πουλια εχουν στο επακρο το ενστικτο να γινονται γονεις .καλα ηταν να της τα ειχες αφησει 5-6 μερες να εκτονωθει ... 

καθαρισε εντελως οτι υποστρωμα υπαρχει αμμο ,χαρτι οτιδηποτε εκει που κλωσσα και βαλε νεο .ισως ετσι εγκαταλειψει .αν οχι ,μετακινησε το κλουβι για μιση μερα σε αλλο χωρο του σπιτιου

----------


## small676

Συμβαίνει καμιά φορά οι θυληκές να είναι φανατικές μάνες

----------

